# Do I need an Ag Pipe here?



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a patch of dirt I intend to lay grass on (see pic) and was wondering if i need an ag pipe and if so whereabouts should it be placed.
I was planning on levelling the area out. It does have a natural slope towards the bin.
There is a granny flat on one side and concrete paths on the other 3 sides. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What's an "ag pipe"?


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

Its a slotted drain pipe which is buried in the ground. 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/vinidex-50mm-x-20m-slotted-draincoil_p4770251


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If it's not there currently I don't see any reason why you'd need it once there is grass covering it.


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

The brick wall is a new construction and Im thinking it would restrict water drainage from the grass? I just dont want to lay this new grass for it to flood everytime it rains. The ground is clay soil (I plan on digging down 100mm and adding new top soil).


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone with some suggestions?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dig down 12-15" and remove all of that dirt and put in fresh


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

I will be digging down, but once the water hits the clay underneath, where would it go. will it drain and hit the building foundation (therefore needing and ag pipe). Or will it seem through the clay...

DO i need a slope on the whole thing away from building towards the footpath?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

mrnavi said:
 

> I will be digging down, but once the water hits the clay underneath, where would it go. will it drain and hit the building foundation (therefore needing and ag pipe). Or will it seem through the clay...
> 
> DO i need a slope on the whole thing away from building towards the footpath?


Does the ag pipe just carry it away from the foundation... or does it drain into something?


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

craigdt said:


> mrnavi said:
> 
> 
> > I will be digging down, but once the water hits the clay underneath, where would it go. will it drain and hit the building foundation (therefore needing and ag pipe). Or will it seem through the clay...
> ...


It is supposed to let the water enter the pipe and then drain into a storm water connection. I hear they get blocked up over time though.

Not sure if to just leave area dead flat with no slope and no drainage. Or angle area and let water funnel into an ag pipe which might get blocked over time.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If you have something to connect the pipe TO, to drain out, absolutely put one in. And yes it will sit when it hits clay, but if you dig down a foot you can get 9" of rain before it starts becoming a problem.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

When in doubt.... Put an ag pipe in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@mrnavi do you have a top view of this area? What is around it?

You definitely want a path for water to exit this square. I prefer a slope. The corrugated pipe is an option to move the water underneath the sidewalk. I prefer to use pvc since it is smooth (less clogs) abd last longer.

A top view (eg Google satellite or a hand sketch) would help.


----------

